# Spending a year in Maadi - help with planning please



## Sabira (May 16, 2010)

Hope you are all well. 

I am planning a to spend a year in Cairo with my family. I would really appreciate some advice. I want to live in Maadi and spend my time there chilling and learning Arabic at the Fajr Centre. I will be living with my 2 year old daughter, my adult cousin and my husband. My questions are as follows...

1. I have found a lovely 3 bed flat in Maadi. It'll cost me about £800 ($1200) a month to rent. would it be cheaper if I was to rent it through a 'local'?

2. What can I expect to pay a month for gas? 

3. What will I pay monthly for electricity?

4. What will I pay monthly for water?

5. Do they have the equivalent of council tax?

6. Are there any other charges I need to be aware of?

7. What would you say I should budget monthly for us to live a comfortable life?

7. I will mainly be going out daily for my Arabic course and perhaps to visit relatives (who also live in New Maadi). Would it be cheaper to rent a car on a monthly basis and hire a driver or take taxis?

8. Are there any good part time Arabic speaking Nurseries in New Maadi for my daughter?

9. I am planning to have a second child around the time I will be in Cairo. What is healthcare like in Cairo? Is is expensive to have a child in a private hospital in Cairo? Would it be better to return home (UK) to have the baby and then go back to Cairo?

Thank you, in advance, for all your input

Sabira


----------



## mondy007 (May 14, 2010)

you can find cheaper one if you came here and searched yourself maybe 1000 r 900 dollars one 
well about the gas part do you mean propone gas for your kitchen? if that is what you mean it would be around 10 dollars or less something like that a month 
elect ... it depends but it would be around 20 to 50 dollars a month .. it depends on if you have ac and stuff or not 
hmm tax i dont think so we dont pay taxes ... unless you have a company or store or you runing business 
ah and water would be 10 dollars a month maybe less it depends on the bill but i get to pay 7 dollars myself
hmmmmm .. well if your going to cook at home i think 1000 dollars is enough .. but if you are going to take away and order fast food you would need around 1500 a month .
driving in egypt is really hard so hard .. i dont think you could do it .. but for renting a car with a driver it would be 1200 dollars a month .. so i would think taxies are cheaper but it depends on how far is the places are from the apartment you gonna rent ... 
well yes there is good prive hosp for such things but i am not expernice with birth stuff sortry but i can ask for you


----------



## Sabira (May 16, 2010)

Dear Mondy007

Thank you very much for your input, much appreciated. 

Sabira


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sabira said:


> Hope you are all well.
> 
> I am planning a to spend a year in Cairo with my family. I would really appreciate some advice. I want to live in Maadi and spend my time there chilling and learning Arabic at the Fajr Centre. I will be living with my 2 year old daughter, my adult cousin and my husband. My questions are as follows...
> 
> ...



The other questions I cannot answer
I would think your family could answer the questions better as they know you and the standard of living that you expect.

Maiden


----------



## SamWelbeck (May 24, 2010)

Hi 

Most of your questions seem to have been answered. You can find out some information about the nursery very quickly once you get here. If you are moving to Maadi you will find near enough every single amenity at your doorstep. I'm not an estate agent but I run a blog and have helped many people find good, clean, spacious accommodation through using trusted agents here in Cairo. Please contact me if you are interested in finding a place at a better price than what you have quoted. I hope this does not breech any rules of this forum - I do not ask for money for my help from the person looking.


----------

